# I need help



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

I become a semi-finalist in a scholarship/contest on this site. But I need to get the top ten votes for win any sort of prize. It's not alot of money, but it would probably all go towards Zephyr and getting him some nice things >.< haha.

http://www.passionsearch.com/Dating-Friends/?p=531

If you can vote for me it would be real nice. You can vote once a day.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I voted One of my friends met their girlfriend through online dating, and when he told me..he kinda said I don't tell many people but I met her on eHarmony. They now live together, and are so happy. He was 30 and attending university, and didn't want to be dating a 20 year old but didn't really have many opportunities to meet people his age. I always bug him that he should be on the commercial on tv, because its true, they are happier than most couples I know. They is statistics that 30% of couples now a day have met online, and I think as long as you meet someone who is genuinely in it for the same reasons as you (and not some 60 year old pervert), than there is nothing wrong with it. Good luck!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I voted for you. Love the subject.

My fiance's very best friend met his now wife through an online dating service and they are literally the happiest couple I know. I wrote, "I've never known any two people so right for each other!" on the wedding card we gave them and I meant it 100%.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Voted! The only thing that matters is that you both are happy.


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

voted 
I don't understand the stigma, the world is online - anything that's anything has a .com address. :roll:


----------



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

Haha yes- honestly EVERYTHING is done online. It's great, we haven't been together forever or anything, we are both young (me 19 him 23) and been together for 9 months. Like the day we met, we hit it off so well and was pretty much boyfriend and girlfriend the second we met haha.

Thanks guys for voting :3 You can vote again tomorrow if you all remember. It's open until dec 1.


----------

